# Union Graduate Lathe



## narrowboater (5 Jan 2010)

Just looking at a Union Graduate for sale on e-bay. It's 3 phase. Question is what is the cost of converting to single phase with variable speed.
I am an engineer by trade(or was) but would need some help and advice.

Regards
Rod :roll: :roll:


----------



## Mike Wingate (5 Jan 2010)

Just buy it and worry about the conversion later. There used to be a firm near Leigh (Near Wigan) who reconditioned these fine lathes. My HoD bought one when he retired. I have a longbed and shortbed 4 speeds at school. They are excellent machines.


----------



## Stravides (5 Jan 2010)

Just bought a new motor from ebay for my union jubilee lathe - was delivered this morning. Time to spend fitting it soon.

Item number on ebay 270302620953
seller - electric-motor-man (http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/electric-motor-man


----------



## dickm (5 Jan 2010)

I noticed that Graduate too - can't do much else in 10" of snow  
Not thinking of bidding on it, but two questions did come to mind.
1. Is the motor 240v 3p, or at least dual voltage. 415v only might be a problem.
2. On the odd occasions I've used a grad, I've found the outboard turning odd, because everything is "back to front". Presumably if you fitted an inverter, you could run it in reverse, and provided any chuck/faceplate had a grubscrew to stop it unscrewing itself, it would be useable in the "normal" direction?


----------



## Aled Dafis (5 Jan 2010)

Check these guys out

http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/Drives-Direct-Inverters-LTD

If the motor is dual voltage (220/440V) then you'll just need an inverter like this.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1-HP-3-PHASE-...ial_Automation_Control_ET?hash=item5884e44d82

and some switchgear like this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/INVERTER-REMO...ial_Automation_Control_ET?hash=item5acf2fb30c

and an enclosure to mount/protect the inverter.

If the motor is straight 440V, then the inverter will cost quite a bit more (£250 at Drives Direct). The other option would be to change the motor (about £75), and go with the cheaper inverter as shown above.

The other, more costly option would be to buy a ready made conversion from Haydock converters

http://www.haydockconverters.co.uk/variablespeeddrives.htm#Lathe_Conversion_Kit

If you have any more questions, just ask.

Cheers

Aled

P.S. I have no connections with the above companies, nor have I bought from them, they're just a convenient web shop that I found that sell exactly the sort of stuff you're after. There are of course many other retailers that sell this sort of gear, and i'd always shop around a little before buying.

*Edit:* I forgot to mention that the inverter in my second link is the exact inverter as in the Speed Genie/Haydock Converters unit that is fitted to the Woodfast lathe I recently bought from Blister.


----------



## Aled Dafis (5 Jan 2010)

Here's another company that sell everything that you'll need.

http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/TRANSWAVE-Converters__W0QQ_armrsZ1

Something like this would do you fine.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/IMO-Inverter-...ial_Automation_Control_ET?hash=item5ad5a32f57

Cheers

Aled


----------



## paul-c (6 Jan 2010)

hi 
i am doing the same conversion- mine was single phase so i need a new motor as well.
i got my inverter and motor from newton tessla in warrington,speak to john .

http://www.newton-tesla.com/

i looked at haydock converters but decided to go with newton tessla for price and they were local ish to me. i have been very pleased with the service from them.
hope this helps
cheers paul


----------

